# Hamster Heaven Cage



## mammasam (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi,

Ive just received my new hamster heaven cage and can't wait to get my hubby to put it together later but i have one question i read on another website forum that the wheel that comes with this cage is unsafe, is this true? Has anyone experienced any problems with theres? Obviously don't want my syrian hamster Timmy to get injured. 

Thanks

Mammasam x


----------



## blue butterfly (Jan 3, 2010)

I have a hamster heaven,they are fab cages aren't they!
I dont actually have a hamster in mine yet though! But I was told my someone yesterday (she works with animals) that the wheel is fine (I asked coz I wondered if it was too small) 

I think the only way it could be unsafe is if it is too small for your hamster so that causes the hammy to bend its back when running in the wheel which leads to back problems.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

I have two Hamster Heaven cages with two Syrian hamsters in (one in each of them) and they both have one of these wheels and seem absolutely fine. I think I've read that they have broken if they are attached to the cage but if you leave them on the stand that they come on they should be okay.


----------



## mammasam (Jan 11, 2010)

Thank you for the replies, Timmys in his new cage and he absolutely loves it already :001_tt1:. I will keep the wheel on the stand i don't think it would be safe attached to the cage.


----------



## _Sara_ (Aug 15, 2009)

Well done for getting a fab cage  The rolly wheels are awful tho!! the yellow spindle breaks on them all the time! (i know someone whose hamster was running on it, it fell off the side of the cage and broke hammys leg :'() If i was you I would invest in a senior wodent wheel (This is the size i would personally go for as its what i have for my syrian and he can run without arching.) Or a comfort wheel. Although a syrian sized wheel that isn't a rolly is usually expensive/card to come by.


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Most people don't like the rolly wheel that comes with the hamster heaven too much, I've heard it brakes quite a bit. In the future though, you could invest in the junior wodent wheel, it's 8 inches, so perfect for a Syrian, that way you wouldn't have to get the huge senior size one, the junior is the perfect size


----------

